# Bossman Skiff Opinions



## Jason_Chambless (Sep 10, 2013)

Seems like a great skinny water skiff but I have seen a few poor reviews. Anyone have experience with this boat brand? Looking at bang for buck in the 10000 islands, skinny backwater. Thanks.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Do a microskiff search. I considered this boat but after reading reviews and talking to current owner's, the boat didn't make my short list. I doubt they are that bad but for the money, I found options with more positive feedback.


----------



## 97dimebryan (May 22, 2015)

I currently own a bossman skimmer talon-Here is my take on the boat, as well as the customer service (where most bad reviews have come from). 

The boat:
The boat is a fishing machine. Huge front deck, gets amazingly skinny, more stable than any 18 ft flats boat I've ever been on. It isn't fast, but it is very fuel efficient. I really enjoy fishing from the boat (around 100 trips a year). I've fished Hells Bay, Maverick, and Beavertail, and loved them, they just weren't in my budget. I personally do not believe there is a better, more versatile option for the price point.

The Customer Service:
The poor reviews in the past also had me skeptical about the company. I am a research kind of guy, so I had done a very thorough review of the issues, even printing them out to take with me. I met with the owner, Richard, and we discussed, in a lengthy conversation, all of the poor reviews and comments I had been worried about. I also contacted several Bossman owners to get their opinion on the process and any issues they had run into. I've noticed that typically it is the unhappy people that speak up. If people are happy, they are not as likely to post comments and reviews. With that being said, I bit the bullet and had mine built. 
My build took longer than originally projected, partly on their end, and partly on mine with change orders (everybody wants newer, better, more high-tech parts the day after signing a contract) but Richard and Melissa were very good at keeping me updated on where we were with the build, sending pictures and asking many questions regarding placement of parts and specifics.
While the build took longer than I would have preferred, I would absolutely work with them again. 
I recently had an issue that needed to be addressed with the boat, and Richard was very quick to squeeze me in and get me taken care of. The repair work looks great, and the process was painless. 



I know this is only one review, but my experience was a great one. Feel free to ask in this thread or message me if you have any other questions. 

Bryan


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Bryan - 

Agree with your review in the first paragraph. It's a great boat to fish out of, and is extremely stable. I've spent a LOT of time in an 18 Skimmer as well and while it an amazing boat to fish and pole, the ride getting you there can be less than comfortable. The boat shakes and rattles in any chop at all (even in 6") and only does about ~30 mph with the max horsepower. Fit and finish, wiring is subpar as well. Just keep that in mind when considering one.


----------



## 97dimebryan (May 22, 2015)

Windblows-

You are absolutely correct; the ride can be rough. it doesn't have a deep v front, so it bounces on top of the waves. Where I fish, I rarely see chop, or waves of much height (back country mostly). The only rattle I have on mine is the leaning bar on the poling platform, which is pinned in place. I'm not at all stating that you are wrong, because I have seen that on other Skimmers, just that I do not seem to have that problem. Also, speed is definitely an issue if you care about going fast. Mine tops at 30 with me and gear, but 90% of the area that I fish and travel is 25 mph speed zones or no wake. 

My fit and finish is very nice, but I was there and very particular when my boat was being built.

Again, I am not disagreeing with you at all, just stating my personal experience with my boat.

Bryan


----------



## Jason_Chambless (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you for the opinions and discussion. I am getting great viewpoints and an education about this company and boat.


----------



## horseshoe_scott (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a Tailspotter and I am impressed with the quality of the construction for that price point. Especially the wiring and rigging. They used quality hardware and components that other quality boat brands use on their skiffs. Boat performs well and as we all know, no boat is perfect. However, I do not have any issues with quality that would prevent me from ordering again. The Tailspotter is more of a true technical poling skiff that has the ability to handle chop better and poles effortlessly. I just don't have any time to use mine, that is my only disappointment. PS, I have owned Hell's Bay, Maverick and Hewes in the past. Any more questions and I would be glad to help, if I can.


----------



## calvin10psi (Feb 15, 2018)

As of February 2018 I am the new owner of a 2016 Bossman Skimmer 18' "Bossman Edition." 
Suzuki df90, twin 8' power poles, yeti 65 in place of front casting platform (its a heavy skimmer)

After doing extensive research and seeing mixed reviews I was finally able to see one of these boats in person and my search was over at that point. Trout and red fishing on the central Texas coastline "with a 3 person average trip in mind" the hull design, deck space and efficiency seemed perfect to me. I have now taken around 30 trips out and my take on the skimmer is ---

If you are looking for a very good balance in skiffs this is it..

It poles very well for its size, its really stable with the 84" beam, in my opinion its pretty good in the 1' chop once you find the correct speed, you can run all day and maybe burn thru 7-8 gallons, it has lots of storage space, 100% usable deck space with super strong gunnels. but above everything for me it is super skinny on top. I can push about 35mph with the Suzuki 90 

Altogether I would have to say it is a great skiff in most categories, and for the type of fishing I do it Is ideal. Love it!


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks for the information and review. I have been looking at one as well and was curious how they perform on the Texas coast.


----------



## Daniel Castillo jr (Aug 27, 2018)

calvin10psi said:


> As of February 2018 I am the new owner of a 2016 Bossman Skimmer 18' "Bossman Edition."
> Suzuki df90, twin 8' power poles, yeti 65 in place of front casting platform (its a heavy skimmer)
> 
> After doing extensive research and seeing mixed reviews I was finally able to see one of these boats in person and my search was over at that point. Trout and red fishing on the central Texas coastline "with a 3 person average trip in mind" the hull design, deck space and efficiency seemed perfect to me. I have now taken around 30 trips out and my take on the skimmer is ---
> ...


----------



## Daniel Castillo jr (Aug 27, 2018)

Do your gunnel storage rattle in semi chop? Take pics of all storage areaa?


----------



## calvin10psi (Feb 15, 2018)

My 2016 does not have the Gunnel hinges like the new design, if thats what you are asking. From my previous boat I have developed a zero tolerance policy for equipment getting tossed around and not being able to handle it.


----------



## 5NPapa (Nov 23, 2018)

calvin10psi said:


> My 2016 does not have the Gunnel hinges like the new design, if thats what you are asking. From my previous boat I have developed a zero tolerance policy for equipment getting tossed around and not being able to handle it.


I would love to compare notes on our Bossman boats if you would ever be willing to chat about them. I have a Skimmer 18 2014 model. And as of today the 5th of Dec 2019 its possible Bossman has closed the doors of their shop. Phone number on Google is disconnected and website take me to a goDaddy domain


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I believe Richard passed away recently.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I’ve fished a 2012 karma hard for 7yrs, and it’s been a great little boat...esp when you consider how little i paid for it. Sorry to hear about Richard. He was fair with me, even sending me free cans of paint for deck and hull for future dings etc. The only thing that rubbed me the wrong way is that the boat didn’t come with straps for the 600 mile journey home.


----------



## 5NPapa (Nov 23, 2018)

Anyone running a jack plate on Bossman?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks like Bossman is out of business so this is probably a moot point. I have a 2012 Karma, the last one built by the company Richard bought. It does what I want but is not a quality skiff. It had some problems that took time and money to fix. Again, it was not built by Richard but was in the inventory when he bought the company and he would not take responsibility for the problems. I did some repairs myself, paid for some, and rigged it for the way I fish. It poles in 5" and I use it to fish tailing tides in NC when the weather won't let me get offshore. Power Pole micros front and rear, Ulterra TM with Lithium Ion batteries for weight reduction. 30 HP Tohatsu, leaning posts front and rear. The leaning posts rattled but wrapping the tubes with duct tape took the play out and stopped that. I've looked at other skiffs since I got it but couldn't find anything that would do a better job for the way I fish. And it was cheap.


----------



## John Smiechowski (Apr 11, 2020)

Jason_Chambless said:


> Seems like a great skinny water skiff but I have seen a few poor reviews. Anyone have experience with this boat brand? Looking at bang for buck in the 10000 islands, skinny backwater. Thanks.


I purchased a 18’ bossman skimmer I’m having a few issues with it. I like to talk with u about it.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

What kind of issues?


----------



## JacobO (May 15, 2020)

Hi all -- I appreciate all the points above. I am considering a 2018 Bossman Talon 18', i just have a few Q's if anyone is willing to help!

Now that Bossman Boats has closed, how does that effect my ownership? Sounds like the company was small and willing to work closely with clients with boat issues.

What are some good comparable boats? Everything else I've seen in this price range either looks cheap or is old with high hours.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

JacobO said:


> Hi all -- I appreciate all the points above. I am considering a 2018 Bossman Talon 18', i just have a few Q's if anyone is willing to help!
> 
> Now that Bossman Boats has closed, how does that effect my ownership? Sounds like the company was small and willing to work closely with clients with boat issues.
> 
> What are some good comparable boats? Everything else I've seen in this price range either looks cheap or is old with high hours.


Essentially, I would not expect any warranty or factory support. You will be buying the boat "as-is" unless from a dealer, and then you may get dealer support. Otherwise, expect you will be doing repairs on your own. Could be none or could be electrical issues, screws coming loose, leaking plumbing, etc. These are all issues I've personally seen on a 18' Skimmer.


----------



## Tbickel (Aug 24, 2020)

Jason_Chambless said:


> Seems like a great skinny water skiff but I have seen a few poor reviews. Anyone have experience with this boat brand? Looking at bang for buck in the 10000 islands, skinny backwater. Thanks.


I have a skimmer 16' love it and would not want to fish anything else stable plenty of walk room it's the bomb and I fish twice a week. It's little on the slower side but that ok I makes up for in the skinny water.


----------

